# Just A Few Questions



## Leo Porcello (Jul 10, 2003)

Well with waterfowl hunting coming to a close I was thinking about trying my luck with some fox/coyote hunting. I guess most of my hunting will be in the Minot area so I was wondering if there was a particular animal call I should use? Is there anyone in the area that could teach me how to skin them out or who would want them? I am not the kind that can read a book on skinning. I will require hands on training. Any info to get a brother started would be much appreciated!


----------



## Brad.T (Mar 29, 2004)

I believe Mike Amiot (sp) still buys fur in the Minot area. you could sell to him or ask him for some tips on skinning. Any call will work but i would start with the jackrabbit or cottontail in distress if your just starting. The key is to just get out there and start calling and BE STILL.


----------



## Leo Porcello (Jul 10, 2003)

Thank you Brad! If I am successful I will look him up. I am not looking to make any $$. Just don't want to waste the animal. Also do you prefer mouth calls or electronic calls or mixing them both up?


----------



## fishunt (Jan 24, 2004)

I have been trapping for years in NY and PA... if u need me to help or explain I would be happy to come down and help u out I go every sunday chruch in Minot and maybe u can meet me in person I will tell u what do u need and tools required Let me know PorkChop Merry Christmas and Happy New Year!!!! :beer:


----------



## Leo Porcello (Jul 10, 2003)

Thats a far drive for church! Where do you go to and what time is the service and stuff? I am thinking about doing a get together after the season so I could do it on a Sunday and work around your schedule. Let me know!


----------



## Dick Monson (Aug 12, 2002)

PC, skining a coyote is much easier than a fox as they tear quickly. If you intend to skin it, use a full metal jacket bullet or you'll have a mess. If the animal has not been frozen and re-thawed, you'll need a can of either starting fluid. Spray the feet and crotch area or you'll have fleas. Big time.

Clean off the burrs and blood. Hang 'em head down, tied by the back paws and cut just deep enough to pierce the skin around the paw. Bring the knife down the inside of the back leg, around the business parts, and back up. After the cut is made around the ahole, lenghten that cut about 2-3" up the root of the tail on the under side. Work the skin loose from the tailbone at that cut and insert your index finger around the bone. Squeeze down with your thumb, same hand. With your other index finger hook around the tail bone the other way. Your first inserted finger will hold the fur-skin in place as you pull the tail bone out with the second hand. 
It's like takeing off a glove, but instead of pull off the glove from the hand, you are removing the hand from the glove. Do it gently or the skin will tear but it will take some force.

That's the hard part. Once the tail is free from the bone, just peel the skin to the front legs. Push your index finger between the flesh and skin of the front leg and pull the leg out just like the tail. When it is half way out cut the skin all the way around and pull the leg through, or just lop it off half way up before you start.

Pull the skin down toward the head. You will see the ear cartlidge starting to show. This takes a little knife work. Cut through about a finger hole width and put your finger into the ear. Now you will be able to feel where the cartlidge is when you cut the ear off. Cut it as close to the skull as possible.

Now you are down to the eyes. Go gently here as you want the lids on the skin. Same with the lips, now you are at the nose, pull down as far as possible and thats it.

Fox and coyotes are skinned "cased", that is like a gun case. Not cut spread eagle like a beaver. Your strechers can be made from 3/4" boards about 6" wide for a fox, 8-10" for a coyote. If you make them 6' you can put small coyotes on a fox board.

Clean any blood off before you strech them. Mount them on the board, still inside out. Do your fleshing now. Fat and muscle tissue need to go or hair will slip. Don't over strech, just nice and snug. Before you tack the back legs to the board, crumple up a sheet or two of newpaper and stuff it up in the animals head and back of his neck. Just a slight bulge is what you want. Any sewing of tears needs to be done when the skin is still wet.

If you didn't use the either, by now the fleas are going through your hair like zippers.

The hide is now tacked down. Take a lath 2' long and tapered to a narrow point. Insert it up the belly. When the hide dries, remove it, as this will give you slack to get the hide off the board. The hide will dry quickly, 5-6 hours with heat. And you want to remove it and turn it right side out before it is too dry. Wait too long and you'll have fun.

Now restrech, with the newspaper, until the hide feels crinkly. Pay attention to the root of the tail, groin, and armpits for fleshing.

Last trick. Take a small handfull of dry cornstarch and rub it into the fur. Then brush it out. Makes 'em shine. The newspaper bulls out the neck just a bit and they look better. If your wife will stay with you, toss the skins in the clothes dryer with the corn starch. Fur on fox and coyotes is usually going to hell by this time of year. Too much sun, ice, brush, etc. Best fur comes late Oct into mid November.


----------



## Leo Porcello (Jul 10, 2003)

Dick,

Thanks a ton!! That is more than I could have asked for. Now I just have to get one! hehe

Leo


----------



## fishunt (Jan 24, 2004)

in Minot ,

it is only way I can find interpter sign language for the deaf people to understand chruch and found new deaf friends and chruch two weeks ago and there are no other chruch that have signs ... let me know where and when do u wanna meet? I will be leaving tomorrow to Minot and let u know and if u want pm me if u want to talk about geese where I have see many of them thanks Billy


----------



## Leo Porcello (Jul 10, 2003)

Billy,

Tomorrow won't work because it will be the last day I can pursue geese so you know what I will be doing. Lets plan something for Jan. Like I said I will probably have a get together with guys from the site. If I can ask you a personal question and you can pm me the answer but how deaf are you? How will we communicate as I don't know how to sign?

Leo


----------



## fishunt (Jan 24, 2004)

dont worry I talk very well and not great in sign language I am good lip reading and hear some with hearing aid. I will come back ND on Jan 6th from Oregon where my son and I will be going for christmas and New year to see my brother there


----------

